# Kamoda Joe Vs Big green egg



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Hey guys doing a little research on both the Bge and the kamoda joe grills. Going to be time for a new grill once I make it back from this deployment. Both look to be great grills/smokers but the KJ has a little better price... Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

BGE all the way. Better ceramics. Call me 850-2five5-0three4four


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Hot Reels said:


> BGE all the way. Better ceramics. Call me 850-2five5-0three4four


Are yall selling demo eggs again this fall and if you are when do they go on sale?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to say that I like the BGE that my friends got me last Christmas, but I have to say that by the time I finished buying all the accessories, that probably was as much as the BGE itself.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I researched both last summer and determined the KJ to be the better grill and slightly less on price. Neither fit the bill for my purposes so waaalaa...... I give you the winner of try'n hards grill competition 










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I researched both last summer and determined the KJ to be the better grill and slightly less on price.




That's what I found as well and went with the KJ. No regrets. 

Does everything a BGE does and costs a couple hundred less. Cehck them out at Top's Appliance in Milton when you get back. Owner is a member on here I believe.


If you do go the egg route, Hot Reels (a member here) owns Escambia Electric and has some great deals on them and I think Outcast has them as well.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

I have the KJ and love it but mine was a gift and I have never used a BGE. If I was to buy one it would be a BGE because of the service that I could get from (Sky) I think his name is from Pensacola Electric Motors, and he is a PFF member, but I do enjoy my KJ.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Does everything a BGE does and costs a couple hundred less.


BGE are the Yeti of grills.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SpeedoJosh said:


> BGE are the Yeti of grills.


Overpriced and no better than the competition?


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

We will be doing Eggfest again Nov 22nd. Demo eggs will go on sale Aug 1st. The price announcement should be about July 15th ish.
I have sold several eggs to customers who had the KJ and were grilling when a rain shower came up and the thermal contraction of the rain on the hot grill cracked the ceramics. That was not covered under warranty.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Luckily my grill is covered by a roof and a warranty.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

its a big clay pot painted green. and no food don't taste different unless it was cooked on a gasser. go to the big name bbq competitions and see how many bge are around. NONE. and yea I own one. its just a clay pot. its more of a " look at me I have a bge "


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I beg to differ, it sure does cook some delicious meals. I've made everything from pizza, ribs, briskets, butts, smoked fish, various adobo, etc.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

Kim said:


> I beg to differ, it sure does cook some delicious meals. I've made everything from pizza, ribs, briskets, butts, smoked fish, various adobo, etc.


no Kim, YOU cooked the meals. you did the prep you had the right rub you set the fire and set the vents. all the egg did was hold charcoal and burn. the flavor of the food comes from the fire, wood and spices not the grill. the egg does not give the food flavor, the cook does.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Kim said:


> I beg to differ, it sure does cook some delicious meals. I've made everything from pizza, ribs, briskets, butts, smoked fish, various adobo, etc.


 So does a $100 Weber charcoal grill:yes:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

spear em said:


> the egg does not give the food flavor, the cook does.


Oh My, this will boil an Egg


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

You all watch out. The bge folks are vicious once someone makes disparaging remarks about an "egg".


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

spear em said:


> its a big clay pot painted green. and no food don't taste different unless it was cooked on a gasser. go to the big name bbq competitions and see how many bge are around. NONE. and yea I own one. its just a clay pot. its more of a " look at me I have a bge "


Sooooooo, you're back now?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

BGE, anything else is just a copy. For the record I have a BGE and buddy has the Kommoda, my personal opinion is the BGE for some reason regulates airflow better and therefore the heating is more consistent. I also know the BGE fuel is the best.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hot Reels said:


> We will be doing Eggfest again Nov 22nd. Demo eggs will go on sale Aug 1st. The price announcement should be about July 15th ish.
> I have sold several eggs to customers who had the KJ and were grilling when a rain shower came up and the thermal contraction of the rain on the hot grill cracked the ceramics. That was not covered under warranty.


 --------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well Sky, I'd say you just did a slam dunk on this thread !


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hot Reels said:


> We will be doing Eggfest again Nov 22nd. Demo eggs will go on sale Aug 1st. The price announcement should be about July 15th ish.
> I have sold several eggs to customers who had the KJ and were grilling when a rain shower came up and the thermal contraction of the rain on the hot grill cracked the ceramics. That was not covered under warranty.


Does BGE cover cracked/broken ceramics?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Vision Pro. Better made, more features and cheaper. Home Depot sells them, so if you're military, 10% off. I've had 2 BGEs and prefer the Vision Pro. Lifetime warranty and excellent customer service. Not used a Komodo Joe. They had the Vision grill (not the Pro model) at Sams.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Take out the price, and in general the products that sell for the most are almost always that way for a reason. 

People can hate on: Apple, Yeti, BGE, Lone Wolf Treestands, Shimano Stella's, etc. all day long, but there is a reason they demand the highest price. 

I'm still young but what I've already figured out in life is "buy nice or buy twice" 

Rarely is anyone disappointed in top of the line products, and regularly people regret buying the mark off.

The Kamado Joe may be the best value I don't know, but I would guess if price were the same almost everyone would take the BGE first. Price is not everything though especially a $100 over 10-15+ years.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

baldona523 said:


> Take out the price, and in general the products that sell for the most are almost always that way for a reason.
> 
> People can hate on: Apple, Yeti, BGE, Lone Wolf Treestands, Shimano Stella's, etc. all day long, but there is a reason they demand the highest price.
> 
> ...


We'll I think Harley Davidson kills that argument....:thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Skippy said:


> We'll I think Harley Davidson kills that argument....:thumbup:


Be awhile, where you been hiding.

And you are really boiling the Egg now.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

My next bike might be a harley ultra classic BUT. My last bike (2008 Goldwing) will be hard to beat. Love my bge. Have had it 10 years this Oct.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Death, taxes, the great Big Green Egg debate....


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have tried food off of BGE and honestly can't tell it from my cast aluminum charcoal grill that was my grandmothers, that I still have. I do think it is a status symbol. Now will it hold a temp better allowing you to walk away and have a beer with friends while I have to monitor mine, probably, but I can't see that kind of money for a grill that does not KNOCK my socks off with better flavor. I think the statement made about home many BGE's do you see at competitions speaks VOLUMES. The chef makes the rubs, the marinades, chooses the cuts of meat, the pit just cooks. I would LOVE to see a BLIND taste test, of a BGE and a Coleman grill and see the results, I would bet that most could not tell the difference.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

For me it is the fact that I have one piece of equipment that smokes, sears, bakes and blackens equally well and efficiently. Sure, other grills can, but they do it half assed. With an Egg and a turkey fryer on my porch there isn't much I cant do less a whole hog.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Can you cook a pizza on your aluminum grill? I can put on a Boston butt at 250* and go to work. Come home 8 hrs later and my grill is still at 250*


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Each to their own and what makes them happy. I was trying to figure out what smoker I wanted for about three years when my friends decided to end the internal debate for me. I have to say that for me, the BGE grew on me the more I used it and it would probably been the same for any other brand they would have gotten me. Once I bought the Guru temperature regulator, that was it for me. I light the charcoal, let it heat up some, set the temperature, put the food in close the lid and walk away to what ever I'm doing. If the food has to be a specific temperature, there is a temperature probe and an alarm for that too. It will let you know when it's done. I've cooked in it for 18 hours and never had to open the lid or put more charcoal or wood chips in. That works for me.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I love my BGE. I used a stainless steel grill for years and I'm a much better cook on the BGE. The BGE may not be used in competitions but it is very versatile and easy to cook on. I've never used another ceramic cooker so I can't make a comparison.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> Can you cook a pizza on your aluminum grill? I can put on a Boston butt at 250* and go to work. Come home 8 hrs later and my grill is still at 250*


Why would I want a pizza that tastes smoky?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Orion45 said:


> Why would I want a pizza that tastes smoky?
> 
> Pizzas, breads, and cakes are best in an oven.



You've never had a wood fired pizza? There isn't smoky flavor if you do it right.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

When I saw this thread pop up, I knew it was going to go long. This epitomizes "if I have to explain, you wouldn't understand". Look no further than the comment about pizza tasting like smoke. Don't worry, your Bayliner rides just like that rybovich.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

tyler0421 said:


> You've never had a wood fired pizza? There isn't smoky flavor if you do it right.


 Lots of them. Also, most of the bread I ate while growing up came from wood fired ovens. 

I don't believe in a wood fired oven, the smoke/gases come in contact with the pizza/bread.

Seems to me that the pizza cooked on a charcoal grill would absorb some of the smoky taste since the smoke has to go by the pizza to exit.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

whalerjon said:


> When I saw this thread pop up, I knew it was going to go long. This epitomizes "if I have to explain, you wouldn't understand". Look no further than the comment about pizza tasting like smoke. Don't worry, your Bayliner rides just like that rybovich.


 LOL. Bet you're touchy about your Costas also.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> I don't believe in a wood fired oven



They're real, I can attest to that. 

I think at this point we're arguing the differences between a Contender and a Cape Horn. 

Both grills (BGE and KJ) are great, they do the same thing and they cost a lot more than a Weber.

I like my KJ and Cape Horns


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Oh man I think I've started a war with this thread...


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

The BGE has come a long way as I recall its launch. A locally invented product, it enjoys a cult following and has well proven its viability in the market and in competitions. Naturally, competition arises and along comes Komodo as a price point competitor.Econ 101 folks!

Nearly 60 years old, I've cooked tons of pork on constructed on site from cinder blocks at NASCAR races, own a SS custom smoker for competitions, and have both gas & a Weber for home use. All have their places in the scheme since the Mrs. isn't very skilled, lol. Eaten products from both BGE & KJ and both can put out quality eats. 

Bottommline, buy what you like and practice, practice, cooking stuff on it!


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Locally invented product? According to Wikipedia, this type of cooking dates back nearly 4000 years. Orion, even though you can't hover, I'd still by you a beer. I do have some Costa's. But my favorites were Hobie's (until my daughter stepped on them today!).
I was raised in Weber grill territory and they are great products BUT they do not compare to ceramic cookers at all.


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes, it is a local ATL phenomenon. First went on sale the Year I graduated HS as a matter of fact. Seems yor're a snob by your selection of verbiage so enjoy your BGE and the rest of us will keep on eating slumlord bbq.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

If the green egg breaks during use (not dropping it) or due to use, the ceramics have a lifetime warranty. I have warrantied egg parts that were almost 30 years old. 
As far as cooking better...my 2nd competition ever and the 8th butt that I ever smoked was at the smokin in the square competition. I took 1st place over Myron Mixon of Jacks Old South (#1 winning BBQ guy ever). The egg held 220 degrees for 18 hours without ever touching it, did not add wood, chips, water or anything. It is almost hard to dry chicken out in it, and easy to go 700+ for steaks or pizza. 
If you cooked identical items the same way in an egg and kj I feel confidant that you could not tell the two apart. It all boils down to the quality of the ceramics and the quality of the dealer. There is actually not that much difference in price between the two.
I can honestly say that I have never had somebody say they wish they had not bought an egg...I have heard them say they wish they bought it sooner, they wish they had bought a bigger one, they wish they bought a smaller one.
If you do not drop it an egg will be the last grill you have to buy...until you want a 2nd egg!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> They're real, I can attest to that.
> 
> I think at this point we're arguing the differences between a Contender and a Cape Horn.
> 
> ...


 WTF?

If you're going to quote...quote the whole sentence.

Not arguing the merits between charcoal fired grills.

Just thought pizza would come out smoky.

Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

whalerjon said:


> Locally invented product? According to Wikipedia, this type of cooking dates back nearly 4000 years. Orion, even though you can't hover, I'd still by you a beer. I do have some Costa's. But my favorites were Hobie's (until my daughter stepped on them today!).
> I was raised in Weber grill territory and they are great products BUT they do not compare to ceramic cookers at all.


 LOL. No hovering in P-3's....but we can fly in tight circles. Slow and low. Got quite a few 10+ hr flight under my belt.

You always know a P-3 aircrew member. Plastic utensils in the arm pocket of a flight suit...and a per diem check in the breast pocket.

By the way, I do like egg beaters. Always enjoyed flying in them.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

its a freeking clay pot. as said before, go to any high end steak house and see if they have a" hey look at me I have a thousand dollar clay pot painted green" in the kitchen. no they don't. its a gimmick I have one. yes they hold good temps, so does a master built electric smoker as well as any dumb ass that buys a pit master gizz mo that blows air into a grill to maintain a certain temp. learn to cook. stop feeding people a " stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon" pile of shizz.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't own one personally. Heck, can't even say I've ate a piece of meat cooked on one. But I do know what friends I have that do own one absolutely love it.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

and they are trying to justify why they paid a thousand dollars for a clay pot


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

spear em said:


> and they are trying to justify why they paid a thousand dollars for a clay pot


That's pretty darn funny right there.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Skippy said:


> We'll I think Harley Davidson kills that argument....:thumbup:


:laughing:


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

spear em said:


> its a freeking clay pot. as said before, go to any high end steak house and see if they have a" hey look at me I have a thousand dollar clay pot painted green" in the kitchen. no they don't. its a gimmick I have one. yes they hold good temps, so does a master built electric smoker as well as any dumb ass that buys a pit master gizz mo that blows air into a grill to maintain a certain temp. learn to cook. stop feeding people a " stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon" pile of shizz.


No grill you have for home use will ever be found in a restaurant or BBQ competition, this is an absolutely ridiculous point. The egg is made for home use not commercial use and no one has ever said it is the best competition and restaurant grill out there. This is mostly due to size, most competitions and all restaurants have to cook more than what will fit in 1 or 2 eggs, they have to cook a large quantity which has much more to do than the egg not being a good vessel for flavor.

I'm sure you already know this, but any BBQ cooked at competitions is always better than BBQ cooked by the same person at their restaurant. They concentrate on exact finish times and better cuts of meats for competitions than your average lunch at their restaurant.

High end steak houses brag cooking devices whether it be a grill, broiler, etc regularly and if you think $1000 is anywhere close to what they paid for their grills you are wrong. Many steakhouses pay $20,000+ for their grilling devices. So i'm really not sure what you are even saying there.


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

Hot Reels said:


> If the green egg breaks during use (not dropping it) or due to use, the ceramics have a lifetime warranty. I have warrantied egg parts that were almost 30 years old.
> If you do not drop it an egg will be the last grill you have to buy...until you want a 2nd egg!


I have a small bge, it is now 24 years old. It is one of the red ones. About 15 years ago I lit it and walked away to finish food prep. The cover which on mine is just a ceramic piece fell off. I was gone for 25 minutes and when I came back there was a blow torch of a flame out the top! I shut it down and in about 5 minutes the lid cracked. I haven't used it since. 
Are you saying you can get this one fixed under warranty?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Mercedes vs. Kia, Boston Whaler vs. Carolina Skiff , BGE vs. ??? --- not that there is anything wrong with Kia, CS, or ??? if that is what you want !


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> For me it is the fact that I have one piece of equipment that smokes, sears, bakes and blackens equally well and efficiently. Sure, other grills can, but they do it half assed. With an Egg and a turkey fryer on my porch there isn't much I cant do less a whole hog.


I like mine and use it often, but to each his own. Every cooking device has some sort of flaw or shortcoming.

It's funny, though...every internet forum I have ever visited has had this same thread.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Correct - to each his own, Don't just buy a ceramic cooker because its "the thang" I really wanted one but after considering my needs... 1. would need to stay out in weather, 2. did not want to cook on wooden porch or under cabin for safety reasons, and mainly - 3. several different people/family members would be using it without me being there, I ended up going with the "national park" grill. I know now it was the perfect choice, everyone loves it, anyone can cook on it, its mounted in concrete so its not a safety OR THEFT concern and it cooks some fine chops, chicken, and deer sausage! although.... I have been accused of stealing it from a campground lol Not in the ceramic cooker category but fits the bill perfectly for us. 
Heres another pic of the deliciousness!


----------



## deadhead (Feb 5, 2014)

Where did you get the national park grill? Been wanting one for awhile. (By the way water your grass)


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never seen a red big green egg. If it has the big green egg name on it I can give the warranty a try


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Thinking the same Team Fish Head. I would throw in Business 101. I was taught that a new business should undercut the price a little to compete with a brand name that we are used to hearing. More young companies enter the market until they stabilize. It has been a long time since i took those classes but that is what I remember.

The brick inside reminds me of a ceramic kiln. You need to be extremely careful with kiln brick because they will break so I can see why cold water would break one that was in use. Looks like a good way to cook. I am curious if parts can be replaced or is the whole thing thrown away and a new one has to be bought or can the ceramics be replaced?


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

All pieces can be replaced. The egg will hold up to high temps and cold water with no problem.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Do not tell Mo Cason that you can not compete with a BGE
http://www.ponderosabbq.com/


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

This thread probably needs to go in the Politics section


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Somebody should re-post the bikini thread so we can cool down. My wife has been want a ceramic cooker for a while. So far the warranty of a BGE seems to be the dominant descriminator. But, it doesn't mater how good something is if you would rather buy a Walmart grill and spend the rest of the money on gas for the boat.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

spear em said:


> its a freeking clay pot. as said before, go to any high end steak house and see if they have a" hey look at me I have a thousand dollar clay pot painted green" in the kitchen. no they don't. its a gimmick I have one. yes they hold good temps, so does a master built electric smoker as well as any dumb ass that buys a pit master gizz mo that blows air into a grill to maintain a certain temp. learn to cook. stop feeding people a " stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon" pile of shizz.


Geeze! It sounds as though a BGE may have ran off with your old lady. The amount of irritation you have towards a BGE is kind of overwhelming.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Geeze! It sounds as though a BGE may have ran off with your old lady. The amount of irritation you have towards a BGE is kind of overwhelming.


Don't mind him he's just a cranky old man.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Hot Reels said:


> We will be doing Eggfest again Nov 22nd. Demo eggs will go on sale Aug 1st. The price announcement should be about July 15th ish.
> I have sold several eggs to customers who had the KJ and were grilling when a rain shower came up and the thermal contraction of the rain on the hot grill cracked the ceramics. That was not covered under warranty.


Sky you are my friend so I hate to say that you are full of 5hit.
They would be covered by the warranty 100% and unlike BGE the customer 
would not be charged for the freight as they would if they owned a BGE.

KJ sales are up over 100% this year and will probably surpass the stale company BGE has become.

Lets see buy an egg, buy a heat deflector, buy a cart, buy side tables.

Buy a Kamado Joe .... You are set comes with a split heat deflector not some 
odd ball shaped bge plate setter that has hot spots all around it, a powder coated cart with larger caster and a wider stance than the bge leaning tower of pisa nest bge offers, Two folding side tables with a beautiful finish not some black plastic planks, 

Kamado Joe also offers as standard equipment Multi-level cooking for 
different heat zones. Plus KJ's are not Bile Green colored.

Come on Sky quit drinking the Green Kool-Aid.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Hot Reels said:


> BGE all the way. Better ceramics. Call me 850-2five5-0three4four


Sky,Sky,Sky another lie.
If you have nothing to sell you resort to Lying.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Well Sky, I'd say you just did a slam dunk on this thread !


No he is lying. I know his mother taught him better than this!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Does BGE cover cracked/broken ceramics?


Yes you pay the freight ! Kamado Joe ships warranty parts Free Freight.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

oysterman said:


> The national park grill looks sooo new, wait and take a pic of the rusty metal grill in a year. My BGE looks brand new it's ceramic and don't rust. Except the nuts and bolts which I replaced with stainless. And I can still sell it for close to what I paid for it.


Wasn't saying my grill was better than anyone elses - I know it's not....was just saying that for my needs - it was best for me, with the point being - look at your needs and buy accordingly....and I like the taste of rust!
Ordered it online http://www.theparkcatalog.com/grills - but check around (maybe Amazon) for best price - these grill last about 20 years before they get replaced in the parks - mine will last forever because I will clean it and throw out the burnt up charcoal before it gets wet


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, easy turbo.
No lies, I am only stating things I know and or have experienced
I absolutely have sold multiple eggs to customers who have had KJ crack during rain and were told it was not covered under warranty.
The only time I have ever charged a customer freight on a warranty part is if they needed/wanted it sooner and it had to be shipped all by itself.
In my opinion the BGE ceramics are better. Before I decided which grill to stock I did my research and felt the egg was a denser smoother ceramic that holds heat better. I know that KJ was not out then, and my research and decision is not scientific, but I did not say that any independent organization tested the ceramics and determined that egg was better. I was just stating my opinion. During my research (which did not include a KJ) i heated several brands up and used a laser thermometer to test the temp of the outside of the grill. Throughout the ranges the outside temp of the egg was cooler than the others, thus telling me the BGE ceramics held heat better.
Everything is separate with the egg which some people like, since they might not want a nest or side shelves (which are wood). 
As far as sales go I can not speak to the standings of BGE or KJ, but my sales have gone up every year, even though there have been several new BEG and other brand distributors open up in the area. I would like to think that that growth is due, at least in part, to offering great customer service.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Geeze! It sounds as though a BGE may have ran off with your old lady. The amount of irritation you have towards a BGE is kind of overwhelming.


 no sir, you don't get it, I am trying to tell other men you don't need a thousand dollar clay pot to be a hero grill master. Learn to cook. its kinda like a walking puss that post a cook that begins with filled with cream cheese and then wrap in bacon. hell I could grill a flip flop stuffed with that and make it taste good. And splitnanner, well nevermind.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Let's argue about rocks or crown molding next.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Let's argue about rocks or crown molding next.


Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge is usually a good worthless waste of space on the net.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge is usually a good worthless waste of space on the net.


Let's split the difference and start a thread about Obama phones.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yeah!!!! I just ordered me a Weber Kettle grill and I bet my grill can beat up your grill!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098HR0WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This makes as much sense as a Chinese football bat.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Or one about annoying avatars?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

How about an outboard motor debate. Which is better? Etec or Yamaha?


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

this thread did make my morning constitutional go by a lot faster, split it up and got 2 days out of it!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm starting a Rumor that Barry and Sky are both bringing their Grills to Tippy's on Wed. night to put a Whoopin on each other..........................




WINNER GETS A PORTABLE GRILL.....................


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cage match.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Snagged Line said:


> I'm starting a Rumor that Barry and Sky are both bringing their Grills to Tippy's on Wed. night to put a Whoopin on each other..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snagged lines pic makes a really great point.... I bet a couple of steaks seared in that buggy, on that wood fire would be just as good as from a BGE, KJ, or the Natl. Park grill! 
Harley or mo-ped - both will get you there just fine.... your just cooler getting there on the Harley!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

This thread will NEVER end until someone FINALLY comes out with a BGE or KJ complete with your favorite SEC team colors AND matching mascot --- GEAUX TIGERS !!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Snagged Line said:


> I'm starting a Rumor that Barry and Sky are both bringing their Grills to Tippy's on Wed. night to put a Whoopin on each other..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I come dressed as an Avatar character?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

lsucole said:


> This thread will NEVER end until someone FINALLY comes out with a BGE or KJ complete with your favorite SEC team colors AND matching mascot --- GEAUX TIGERS !!!!!


it's already been done ,but the orange paint burned off of the shopping cart .......lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lsucole said:


> This thread will NEVER end until someone FINALLY comes out with a BGE or KJ complete with your favorite SEC team colors AND matching mascot --- GEAUX TIGERS !!!!!


Here - lets end it


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> They're real, I can attest to that.
> 
> I think at this point we're arguing the differences between a Contender and a Cape Horn.
> 
> ...


 I reread my original post.

My bad.

The comma in my original sentence changed the meaning of the sentence.

What I meant to say was that "I do not believe that in a wood fired oven the smoke/gases come in contact with the pizza/bread."


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

lets talk electrics versus the bge and kj. every bit as good? LOL


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn, this is the never ending story. I own a BGE and here are my opinions.

Pro: it's nice to have, it cooks food like I want it to, I like grilling, I have a temp fan/regulator for it, it doesn't get *too* hot like a Weber or other grill does, holds temp well

Cons: it's heavy as hell, it's top heavy and a pain in the ass to move, it's made out of ceramic and can break easily (yeah, I know they have a warranty but that is still a pain), they nickel and dime you for any accessory (including an indirect heating plate), the cooking space is small (depending on how many people you have over, but it's still small), it's hard to clean, you can't add chips and charcoal and stuff while smoking meat, the "Eggheads" who want to dry hump the grill.

Yeah, I like having it. The BGE does most things I want it to. Not the end all and be all, as my grandmother would say. I don't think there is really any difference between the BGE and the KJ.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> lets talk electrics versus the bge and kj. every bit as good? LOL


I just bought my wife a new gas grill. Does everything we could want it to. You are right on.

Also have a 15 foot long custom grill, a Lang, four Webers, and a Caja China. Do whatever is comfy, my motto.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> I reread my original post.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> ...


I think that's called a Freudian slip .......reminds me of the time I wanted to ask my ex wife to please pass the salt .....what I said instead ,ultimately lead to the divorce ......lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Damn, this is the never ending story. I own a BGE and here are my opinions.
> 
> Pro: it's nice to have, it cooks food like I want it to, I like grilling, I have a temp fan/regulator for it, it doesn't get *too* hot like a Weber or other grill does, holds temp well
> 
> ...


Best post of the thread, which is rare after 10 pages.:notworthy:


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Sooooooo, you're back now?


yep just like the kick six and loosing the sugar bowl.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Got the BGE! Thanks to the outcast sale.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Baker8425 said:


> Got the BGE! Thanks to the outcast sale.


I got the L Egg with the nest last week. Love it so far as it cooks steaks great.I am ably to sear them at 650 degrees. I think all the ceramic cookers can do the same thing but I got a deal on the Egg. Going to start to build a table for it soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Yep. Gonna build a cypress table when I get back next month. Looking at plans now to figure out exactly what I want.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have a 5 yo bge, no issues cooks great. Neighbor has a KJ, it cooks great also. But he's had the ceramics crack twice in less than 18 months. They did replace them though.


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

Got me a Weber Kettle. Does everything that I want in a grill except hold the temp for longggg periods so I have to check and tend it......with a few beers. Dear would you please do up a few of those slow cooked chickens this weekend. Yup, no problem. And, there is never a complaint that I'm sittin on the patio sippin beer and doin nothin!


----------

